# Hi, I'm new and desperate for another baby!



## pumpkinpie (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi everyone, I'm new to FF and so just trying to get to grips with the site lol! But this section seems perfect for me as I can't talk to anyone in real life about this as it's such a sensitive subject esp for my husband.

Just to tell you a bit about myself. My husband and I were trying for a baby for 4 years with no luck and after the usual investigations on me (blood test, lap and dye) and my husbands' sperm we were told we had 'unexplained infertility'. In the end we arranged IVF with a private clinic and on the day of the ET, they told me that my husband's sperm had a high level of abnormalities and would be v. unlikley to to conceive with standard IVF and they recommended ICSI. We agreed and we were blessed to get a successful pregnancy test. Our little princess was born last November and is the joy of our lives.

But now I just seem to have an ache that won't go away. I really really in want another baby. They only way I can describe it is that it's like a physical longing which hard as I try I can't supress. I always thought if I just had one baby I'd be happy, but another would just complete our family.

So anyway, now me and my husband are a bit lost. We don't know if he is really infertile as before his sperm was ok, the first we heard it was poor quality was on the day of ET during IVF. Of course we were shocked (especially him!), but as I was pregnant we soon put it to the back of our minds. We've agreed to go to the GP to get checked out and to take it from there.  But the thought of going through all the rigmarole again of tests and checks is putting me off. it's so much easier for him, but I'm sure they'll insist on checking me out again, even though my test were all normal. In my heart I'm pretty sure the only chance we have of having another child is ICSI again, and the though of going through all that again is pretty soul-destroying. I know we were lucky last time, and I don't know how we'd cope if it was unsuccessful.  Other friends of mine with babies the same age are starting to fall pregnant again and I'm finding is soooo hard....

Sorry for the essay, just wanted to sound off


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi pumpkinpie 

Welcome to FF and to the H4AM thread, you have def come to the right place.!

First of all congratulations on getting pg with your first attempt at ICSI thats fantastic and must be a positive sign for any future txt you may have. But sorry to hear that you were suddenly given the news about your dh's sperm on the day of ET, it must have been a shock. I think you are right to go back to your GP and ask to get things checked out, at least then you know what you are dealing with. I cant say for sure, but I wouldn't think you would need lots of tests after all yours were normal before and you have had a healthy pregnancy and labour, so things seem to be working on that front.

I have exactly the same ache that wont go away, like you I thought that if I could just be blessed with one baby, I would feel complete, my ds is now 15mths old and I would love to give him a baby brother or sister. I feel nervous about stepping back on the txt rollercoaster, as we went through a lot before I fell pg on the 5th attempt, but it will def be worth it when it works.

Anyway after all that rambling, hope I made sense and look forward to seeing you on the thread.

LOL
Kate


----------



## pumpkinpie (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi kate,

Thanks for your lovely message and sooo sorry for such a late reply, husband has been unexpectedly working from home lol!

It's good to know I'm not alone and that there are others out there who are going through the same thing. I mean obviously we are really lucky to have our precious little ones, it's just hard sometimes when you see people getting pregnant so easily and we had to work so hard and there's no telling whether we will be blessed with another. Yes, you're right we'll get ourselves checked out again. It was so nice when I was pregnant to just be a normal pregnant couple and not infertile couple or ttc. To go back to that status will be hard (sounds bizarre I know, but it's such a depressing thing the whole fertility merry-go-round). Do you think you'll be trying for another Kate? Sorry, I don't know what FET is. Is it as invasive as IVF?


----------



## shiabni12 (Nov 26, 2003)

Hi 

Don't worry Josephine05 my yearnings for another baby came back nearly as early as yours, and I am exactly the same as you in that I now see woman with tandem pushchairs everywhere. The group of mothers that I met when my ds was born are all now either pg or have just had their second baby, but none of them ever thought for a second that it would not happen, they all talked about "when I have another baby", I just wish I could think like that!!!

pumpkinpie-I know what you mean about being a normal pregnant couple it was lovely!!! Yes we will be trying for another sometime next year. We still have 7 frozen embies so that means we can have frozen embryo transfer (FET), it isn't as invasive as IVF because you don't have to have eggs collected, but its still intensive with the drugs, embryo transfer and of course that dreaded 2 week wait for the results!!! Although when I do have the txt it will be my 6th 2 ww, so I should be well practised at it shouldn't I?!!!!! Where did you have your txt didn't last time?

LOL
Kate


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi everyone
I know exactly how you all feel.  We were trying for 7 years in total before catching with our DD using ICSI (luckily the first attempt), but now she is 18 months old I desperately want another one.  We are starting the treatment again on Friday, but half of me feels that I should just be thankful for what I have, and not be so greedy, and put us all through the stress of it all, but the other half is just longing for a baby again.  It doesn't help that alot of the mommies who had children at the same time we had our DD are now pregnant again.
I am so glad that I am not the only one who feels this way.


----------



## Minkey (May 22, 2004)

Hi there,

I feel I could have written this post - in fact I posted a similar one below.  My dd is 20 months and I am battling with an increasing urge for another child daily.  Unfortunately at the moment my DH says no - he can't face all the treatment again and I had very bad sickness when pregnant (hypermesis) which he also does not want to put me through again.

It is great to know that I am not alone and that there are others out there who feel the same.  I am just hoping I can persuade DH to my point of view soon.... 

Minkey x


----------



## angel83 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hi all 
i just want to send out some baby dust to all of us 2nd time triers.

Im getting really fed up now too.

Angel83


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Oh God thank god i found this   I know im not alone now with me being so broody  

I feel really bad though as im so happy and content with Courtney,
but i miss my bump so much that i want another one, It took ages for me to post this as i thought i was being selfish, Im now back on metformin to hopefully regulate my periods but i dont think i could go through any other tx just yet

Martine xx


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Nope hun i had her natural   with forceps though


----------



## clairelilley15 (May 15, 2002)

Thank goodness for this thread! 

I haven't been on the site for ages and haven't posted since just after having Jess in Oct '05. I too feel the same but have to be honest I don't know if it is coming truly from within or fuelled by the fact that my friends from the post natal group are all talking about being or already are pregnant. Why do I feel soooo jealous. I hate myself for it and I don't want to seem ungrateful for my Jess. One of my friends was getting really down as she had been trying for 4mths with now success, I wanted to burst out saying try 6years and then moan!! She then feel pregnant on mth 5 and is 5weeks now. I also am grieving a little for our little group of four mums and four babies as when these new arrivals come along it will all change, and I can't help thinking I will be left out in the cold. I know I am being scratchy with my family when they try to offer words of comfort, but I am just feeling sorry for myself!  probably should just be thankful and learn to be content   Claire xx


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi all

Just wondering if i fit in here    Heather is 13 months and I'm seriously broody. Have been off contraception since dec- i have PCo so needed clomid for heather. Not sure how i fit in here- as its 'only' clomid not full ivf/icsi tx but just feel that i need to be somehwere!   I have 1 months clomid left in the cupboard- and then will have to contact gp or unit for more etc. 

Just all a bit nerve wracking- dh won't let me try the clomid till I've at least given myself chance to conceive naturally! I'm glad others feel like I do....am being driven slowly mad by people asking if we are having any more children- and having to explain 'if only it was that simple....'

love Rachel x


----------



## Janer (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi all!  

I'm so glad I've found you!

I was desperate to post on the cycle buddies board but feel guilty and worried that people will think I am being greedy by wanting another child so soon.

I so want a sibling for my little boy and just feel like we can't hang around, we just have to get on with it.

Our IVF cycle is in March/April. I can't quite get my head around the fact that it's all happening again very soon - scary! 

Thanks for all giving me some reassurance.

Kate x


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh thank goodness for this thread.  We would like to go for FET in Dec '07   looking forward to chatting girls  

I had hypermesis too we must be mad


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya,

I feel exactly the same!!

I gave birth to a little girl in October. I have always wanted at least 2 children as i was an only child and i always wanted a brother or sister, i wouldn't like my little girl to feel the same.

Unfortunatly i can only get pregnant through IVF as i had both my fallopian tubes removed.

I did IVF twice to get my little girl and i had to pay for it as my husband is in the army and we got posted to Canada and we would have had to fly to England to have IVF free on the NHS so we decided that it would be easier if we payed and did it over in Canada. Now because we payed a lot of money for IVF over there we can't afford to pay for IVF anymore so i am enquiring about having a free shot on the NHS because of our situation of us having to pay. I know we are not classed as childless anymore and they usually don't give free IVF Cycles if that is the case but i am going to try.

We are in Germany now and we would have to travel to the UK to do IVF, i just hope that they let us have a go. I would love to have another baby!!! 

Debs xxxxx


----------

